# Any gun shows in NE OH this weekend?



## TVME (Mar 18, 2006)

I need to sell (yuck) a few things.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

You just missed the Niles Show Dec 2-3. Check out this link for their dates. If you cannot wait , you might want to offer your stuff to other fellow OGF'ers. 

http://www.ohiogunshows.com/


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.ohiogunshows.com/
http://www.bdarn.com/gunshows/
http://www.gunshows-usa.com/ohio_gun_shows.htm
http://www.gunfax.com/
here ya go.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Medina County Fair Grounds this weekend.
At the Cumminity building.
Admission $5.00


----------



## TVME (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks everybody. The links will come in handy.

WalleyeGuy- Medina it is. Thanks. I haven't been to a gun show in years- I think they were $2.50 or $3.00  

Bob


----------

